# LED schematic and wiring



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Good afternoon from Flagstaff, AZ. This has been a very helpful forum site. I still haven't found the engine electrical schematics that I would like...but I'm still searching (probably a secret kept by LGB and like Bushes beam commercial..its a family secret). Anyway. I'm wiring some passenger cars for LED and battery operation. Several folks have given me hints about making sure I check the polarity...., just a resister (I've selected either 330 ohm or 470 ohm resisters for the job), and LEDs seem to run the full gammit in voltage. I have some from 2.2 volts to 12 volts (16 volt max). The resisters will keep the lower voltage LEDs in check. They there is the changes in polarity...which only is a concern when using track power....but Stan has indicated that a diode (4001) would help with that. But then if you are wanting constant lighting (not having to worry about amps drawn by various engine speed...I see discussion about using a rectifier to keep everything constant. OK...all great information...but, I'm a real simple nuts and bolts kinda guy (also believe in the KISS philosophy), so does anyone have a good schematic for using battery power and/or track power lighting circuits? Would like to keep the lights constant regardless of the engine speed. Thanks gang....


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

There are LED resistor calculators as well as constant voltage supplies included in the circuits at the link.

Model Train Circuits


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe the following will give you some direction and ideas.









Dave Bodnar - Train Electronics - LED Lights for Coaches[/b]


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 16 Jul 2012 05:25 PM 
Maybe the following will give you some direction and ideas.









Dave Bodnar - Train Electronics - LED Lights for Coaches[/b]



There are a number of articles on my web page that deal with LEDs - this one is suggested as well:

*Using LEDs on-board Trains *

Here is a complete list - just go to Link to Articles and scroll down about half way.

*LED* Related Articles:[/b][*]*  A Simple Constant Brightness LED*[*]*  LEDs 101 - Introduction & Overview*[*]*  LEDs 102 - Using them Onboard Trains*[*]*  LEDs 103 - Turning them On and Off*[*]*  LEDs 104  - A Better Constant Brightness Circuit for LEDs*[/list] 

*  Multi-Function Crossing Controller (NEW!)*


*A Lighting System for Mr. Rogers Trolley *(drilling LEDs)


*  Ditch Lights Article*


*  Mars Light Article*


*  Lighthouse Beacon*


*Morse Code Flasher*


* LED Lighting with Larger Solar Panels*
* LED Signal Lights for LGB Switch Motors* 

dave


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for the references....very helpful. Now I can either order bits and pieces on-line or play stump the dummy with the youngsters down at Radio Shack...Ha. Still looking for a better source to purchase LEDs in bulk, but will try several of the suggested sites to see if I can get the price down on the bright white. Again, many thanks.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, your picture for LGB switch machines show a 12070 unit, the newer LGB DPDT switch. 
Your text refers to it as a 1203 which is much larger and was sold as 1203 or 12030. 
No big deal for many of us, but could cause confusion for a newbie!!!


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 18 Jul 2012 06:13 AM 
Dave, your picture for LGB switch machines show a 12070 unit, the newer LGB DPDT switch. 
Your text refers to it as a 1203 which is much larger and was sold as 1203 or 12030. 
No big deal for many of us, but could cause confusion for a newbie!!! 
Dan - thanks for the info. Since the objective for the article is to show you how to make your own switch I don't think it will cause too much confusion.

dave


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've got a schematic that contains a rectifier, a capacitor to store some electricity while the car runs over dirty track, and an LED driver which simplifies the entire resistor thing. I've also got a printed circuit board that makes this all simple and quick. 

email me direct for a copy of the schematic:


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

You know, for being a two terminal device, LEDs sure generate a lot of questions...


----------

